# few questions



## exoticlover (Dec 31, 2009)

in my feral flock in edinburgh there are a few with fishing wire cutting into them what is the law on me catching these birds up and treating them my self do they need to be given over to the sspca or rescue centres i have in the past and still do treat birds my self with the help of my vet but wonder if i could be arrested and charged for doing so


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am not certain about where Scottish law and English Law diverge, but catching and helping wounded wild birds is permissible under the Wildlife and Countryside Act of 1981.


----------



## exoticlover (Dec 31, 2009)

Feefo said:


> I am not certain about where Scottish law and English Law diverge, but catching and helping wounded wild birds is permissible under the Wildlife and Countryside Act of 1981.


thanks for that i have emailed the sspca and the scottish wildlife police and await there replys


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

how could they arrest you for only trying to help its a shame you have to go thru such channels like this when there are far worse crimes going on out in the world that one must worry about these days


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Absurd to have laws against basic human decency!


----------

